# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  συνδρομο τουρετ , αγοραφοβια , υπερφαγια και καταθλιψη

## black1998

Καλημερα σε ολους!
Με λενε Μαρινο και ειμαι 18 ετων.
Εχω συνδρομο τουρετ , αγοραφοβια , υπερφαγια και καταθλιψη(οχι μονιμη).
Βλεπω οτι οσο το αφηνω χειροτερευει η κατασταση και παω κατηφορα.
Για αυτο πηρα την αποφαση να παω σε καποιον ψυχιατρο να μου γραψει φαρμακα.
Θελω απο εσας να μου πειτε πως να τα αντιμετωπισω , να μου προτεινετε καποιον ψυχιατρο στην Αθηνα κατα προτιμηση
Καλλιθεα και γυρω περιοχες. Και μια ερωτηση.. Τα αντικαταθλιπτικα πχ ζαναξ ο ψυχιατρος τα γραφει ευκολα; 
Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## boo

καλημερα black1998 
για να ψαχνεις για ψυχιατρο θελω να σε ρωτησω αν εχεις ξαναπαει σε ψυχιατρο, κι αν οχι ποιος σου εχει κανει αυτες τις διαγνωσεις?
για την καταθλιψη υπαρχουν φαρμακα αντικταθλιπτικα που μπορουν να βοηθησουν.για τις αλλες παθησεις σου δεν εχω ιδεα.
τα φαρμακα θα κουκουλωσουν τα προβληματα και θα φαινεσαι ενταξει αλλα οι ριζες των προβληματων δε θα φυγουν.θα σου προτεινα συνδυασμο φαρμακων και ψυχοθεραπειας αν εχεις την οικονομικη ανεση.
τα ζαναξ (και διαφορες αλλες βενζοδιαζεπινες)δεν ειναι αντικταθλιπτικα.ειναι αγχολυτικα.αν πας σε καλο γιατρο δε θα σου τα δωσει κατευθειαν κι αν στα δωσει θα στα δωσει για λιγους μηνες μονο.ειναι εξαιρετικα εθιστικα γι αυτο καλο ειναι να αποφευγονται οσο γινεται.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Εχω συνδρομο τουρετ , αγοραφοβια , υπερφαγια και καταθλιψη(οχι μονιμη).


Αυτά στα έχει διαγνώσει κάποιος γιατρός? πώς τα ξέρεις?
Γνώμη μου, επειδή είσαι 18 χρονών, διανύεις δηλαδή τη μετεφηβική ηλικια, να προσπαθήσεις να το παλαίψεις με αθλητισμό, διατροφή και ψυχοθεραπεία. 
Τα φάρμακα δεν είναι για χόρταση ούτε πασπαρτού. Πρώτα το παλεύουμε και εφόσον με τα χρόνια ο οργανισμός μας θέλει βοήθεια, τότε με την καθοδήγηση γιατρού παίρνουμε φάρμακα για να βοηθηθούμε!

----------


## ΕΛΠΙΔΑΨ

Καλημερα και απο μενα. Συμφωνω με την boo και την Mara.Z Συνδυασμος φαρμακων με ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι το σωστό. Εγω εκανα το λαθος να παω σε ψυχιατρο και απλα να μου δωσει αντοκαταθλιπτικα χωρις να μου προτεινει ψυχοθεραπεια, ( η μαλλον δεν φταιω εγω , γιατι δεν ειχα ιδεα τοτε τι επρεπε να κανω), και μολις τα σταματησα τα φαρμακα τα προβληματα που ειχαν κουκουλωθει με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα, βγηκαν παλι στην επιφανεια και σε χειροτερη μορφη. Ετσι μου συστησαν εναν ψυχολογο και ξεκινησα ψυχοθεραπεια . Με βοηθησε πολυ με τις κρισεις πανικου. Τα φαρμακα ειναι σιγουρα αναγκαια σε πολλες περιπτωσεις και βοηθουν παρα πολυ , αλλα μην επαναπαευσαι σε αυτα...Θελει και δουλιτσα με τον εαυτο σου ταυτοχρονα για να βρεις τις αιτιες των θεματων που σε απασχολουν . Εγω προσωπικα προτιμω τους ψυχολογους επειδη δεν εχουν το δικαιωμα να συνταγογραφησουν φαρμακα και το προσπαθουν πολυ να σε βοηθησουν. Ο ψυχιατρος ειναι πολυ σπανιο να μην σε "χαπακωσει" με το "καλημερα σας". Ολα βεβαια ειναι σχετικα και αναλογα την περιπτωση του καθενα.

----------


## black1998

> καλημερα black1998 
> για να ψαχνεις για ψυχιατρο θελω να σε ρωτησω αν εχεις ξαναπαει σε ψυχιατρο, κι αν οχι ποιος σου εχει κανει αυτες τις διαγνωσεις?
> για την καταθλιψη υπαρχουν φαρμακα αντικταθλιπτικα που μπορουν να βοηθησουν.για τις αλλες παθησεις σου δεν εχω ιδεα.
> τα φαρμακα θα κουκουλωσουν τα προβληματα και θα φαινεσαι ενταξει αλλα οι ριζες των προβληματων δε θα φυγουν.θα σου προτεινα συνδυασμο φαρμακων και ψυχοθεραπειας αν εχεις την οικονομικη ανεση.
> τα ζαναξ (και διαφορες αλλες βενζοδιαζεπινες)δεν ειναι αντικταθλιπτικα.ειναι αγχολυτικα.αν πας σε καλο γιατρο δε θα σου τα δωσει κατευθειαν κι αν στα δωσει θα στα δωσει για λιγους μηνες μονο.ειναι εξαιρετικα εθιστικα γι αυτο καλο ειναι να αποφευγονται οσο γινεται.


Γεια σου boo. 
Οχι δεν εχω ξανα παει σε ψυχιατρο. Τις διαγνωσεις εγω τις εχω κανει, τα εχω οντως ολα αυτα μαζι. Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση

----------


## black1998

> Αυτά στα έχει διαγνώσει κάποιος γιατρός? πώς τα ξέρεις?
> Γνώμη μου, επειδή είσαι 18 χρονών, διανύεις δηλαδή τη μετεφηβική ηλικια, να προσπαθήσεις να το παλαίψεις με αθλητισμό, διατροφή και ψυχοθεραπεία. 
> Τα φάρμακα δεν είναι για χόρταση ούτε πασπαρτού. Πρώτα το παλεύουμε και εφόσον με τα χρόνια ο οργανισμός μας θέλει βοήθεια, τότε με την καθοδήγηση γιατρού παίρνουμε φάρμακα για να βοηθηθούμε!


Γεια Mara.Z 
Ρε συ δεν θα ξερω τα προβληματα που εχω; :D 
Αθλητισμο πλεον δεν μπορω να κανω στα κιλα που εχω φτασει, το ιδιο και με διατροφη. Επισης την βοηθεια των φαρμακων την εχω μεγαλη αναγκη. Αν παω στον ψυχιατρο μπορει να 
μου γραψει φαρμακα απο την πρωτη φορα; Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση

----------


## black1998

> Καλημερα και απο μενα. Συμφωνω με την boo και την Mara.Z Συνδυασμος φαρμακων με ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι το σωστό. Εγω εκανα το λαθος να παω σε ψυχιατρο και απλα να μου δωσει αντοκαταθλιπτικα χωρις να μου προτεινει ψυχοθεραπεια, ( η μαλλον δεν φταιω εγω , γιατι δεν ειχα ιδεα τοτε τι επρεπε να κανω), και μολις τα σταματησα τα φαρμακα τα προβληματα που ειχαν κουκουλωθει με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα, βγηκαν παλι στην επιφανεια και σε χειροτερη μορφη. Ετσι μου συστησαν εναν ψυχολογο και ξεκινησα ψυχοθεραπεια . Με βοηθησε πολυ με τις κρισεις πανικου. Τα φαρμακα ειναι σιγουρα αναγκαια σε πολλες περιπτωσεις και βοηθουν παρα πολυ , αλλα μην επαναπαευσαι σε αυτα...Θελει και δουλιτσα με τον εαυτο σου ταυτοχρονα για να βρεις τις αιτιες των θεματων που σε απασχολουν . Εγω προσωπικα προτιμω τους ψυχολογους επειδη δεν εχουν το δικαιωμα να συνταγογραφησουν φαρμακα και το προσπαθουν πολυ να σε βοηθησουν. Ο ψυχιατρος ειναι πολυ σπανιο να μην σε "χαπακωσει" με το "καλημερα σας". Ολα βεβαια ειναι σχετικα και αναλογα την περιπτωση του καθενα.


 ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση με βοηθησες πολυ

----------


## Mara.Z

> Ρε συ δεν θα ξερω τα προβληματα που εχω; :D 
> Αθλητισμο πλεον δεν μπορω να κανω στα κιλα που εχω φτασει, το ιδιο και με διατροφη. Επισης την βοηθεια των φαρμακων την εχω μεγαλη αναγκη. Αν παω στον ψυχιατρο μπορει να 
> μου γραψει φαρμακα απο την πρωτη φορα; Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση


Δεν είναι προβλήματα αυτά που αναφέρεις, είναι διαταραχές και αρρώστειες. 
Και ναι, εφόσον δεν είμαστε γιατροί, δεν εχουμε τις γνώσεις και την κατάρτιση να αυτοδιαγιγνωσκόμεθα. Επειδή κάποια συμπτώματα μοιάζουν ή νομίζουμε ότι πάσχουμε από κάτι ενώ μπορεί να είναι κάτι άλλο. 
Αν έχεις πολλά κιλά, κάνε διατροφή. Και περπάτημα καθημερινά με πρόγραμμα να στρώσει ο μεταβολισμός σου. 
Στη μετεφηβική ηλικια είσαι, λογική και αναμενόμενη η έκρηξη των ορμονών. 
Ενας ψυχοθεραπευτής θα μπορούσε περισσότερο να σε βοηθήσει σε αυτή την ηλικία που είσαι. 

Ο ψυχίατρος θα σε εξετάσει και αν το κρίνει απαραίτητο θα σου γράψει φάρμακα. Δεν είναι δεδομένο ότι θα σε χαπακώσει αμέσως.

----------


## ΕΛΠΙΔΑΨ

Μαρινο το συνδρομο touret δεν το ξερω. Για ολα ομως τα αλλα που περιγραφεις θα ξεκινουσα απο εναν καλο ψυχολογο... Ολα να ξερεις , και η υπερφαγια και η καταθλιψη ξεκινουν απο το μυαλο μας. Συζητηση χρειαζεσαι με καποιον εδικο καταρχην και ασε τα φαρμακα σε δευτερη φαση..Η μαλλον αφησε να το αποφασισει αυτο ο ψυχολογος για σενα.. αν χρειαζεσαι αγωγη θα σε παραπεμψει σε ψυχιατρο.. Ξεκινα ομως βημα βημα...

----------

